# Haunted Attraction Magazine Sound CDs?



## monstermaze (Aug 29, 2007)

Quick question, does anyone know if the Sound of Gore CDs from Haunted Attraction Magazine are worth the price. Are they haunted house quality? Does anyone have ideas for other places to get sound effects?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Just check through any thread in this "Halloween Music" area that has a music or sounds title, and you should find numerous links to sound files. Here's mine to get you started:

*Dave's Free Halloween Sounds*

Good luck.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

monstermaze said:


> Quick question, does anyone know if the Sound of Gore CDs from Haunted Attraction Magazine are worth the price. Are they haunted house quality? Does anyone have ideas for other places to get sound effects?


I have purchased a few of the sounds of gore & they did do a great job on them,i've been happy so far. I would say they are pro haunt quality. The only other ones that are out there are from BIG Scream;
http://www.bigscreamtv.info/bigscreamcds.html
Thay have some pretty good ones too,crazy laughter & demonic laughter are my fav. They are alot less,but the two companies are different.Sounds of gore seem to cover a wider range on a cd sound effects, What type of sound effects are you looking for ?
& there are PLENTY of sound effects to download for free around here & hauntforum !


----------



## monstermaze (Aug 29, 2007)

Looking for a sound of zombies eating flesh and bone, kind of like the ambient sound of the resident evil games. Nice set of sounds Halloweiner. 

Thank for the info Dark Lord


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

The only crunching bones sound I can think of right off hand is on this LP:

*Night In A Graveyard LP*

Track 17 is "Crunching Bones".


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here are some good sound files, when it comes up password-hauntforum-
http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp
go to music,then best music,almost all the way down to "the ground is alive"
& My home haunt stuff, last one "Zombie Island uprise"
Would be the closest i can think of at the moment that might feed you flesh eating zombie sound f/x hunger....LOL
Another good one by one of our members here is in the music file -last one-"The boogeymengraveyard" .


----------

